# Is this forum dead? Whats new in the drywall world?



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

what are you all using thats new? 

any new trowels ? knives? 

fiba fuse? mesh ? paper ?


metal corners from tee old times or up to date with trim tex?

even though getting trim tex products is a pain in the ass, their social media presence is AWFUL


how do u even find a divergent stapler ? trim tex tells u to use it, i search google/ amazon and dont see **** anywhere


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Shack! I've been using the Beroxpert/Trim Tex smoothing blades for skim coating and other things.
They are expensive, but wonderful! 
I use Fibafuse quite often and really like that too.
When I install Trim Tex beads, I just use regular staples now because I can no longer get divergent staples. I haven't had any fail, but that doesn't mean they are as good either. I always spray glue on the wall and the bead, then press them in place and staple them tight.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

ive used trim tex beadds for years and only had it fail once

whats the point of staples if they arent divergent ?! does it grab the drywall at all ?

i know sometimes a little section of the corner bead/any type of trim tex bead WONT stick at all even tho i spray glue on the drywall and the bead itself, maybe the staples help there holding it on consistently:whistling2:

i use fiba fuse for butt joints and mesh in the stamped joints , usually paper for corners

durabond and then machine mud:thumbup:


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

https://youtu.be/8zePYJIYsak


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Do you have to use bond with the fiba fuse tape my buddy use machine mud and he said he had to go back and fix cracks in headers and butts ?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mur-Wall said:


> Do you have to use bond with the fiba fuse tape my buddy use machine mud and he said he had to go back and fix cracks in headers and butts ?


I pre-fill all my joints with a Durabond/Mud Maxx mix before I tape. I've been using Fibafuse and have had no problems.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mur-Wall said:


> Do you have to use bond with the fiba fuse tape my buddy use machine mud and he said he had to go back and fix cracks in headers and butts ?


After the pre-fill sets, I bed the Fibafuse with a USG Green lid (All-purpose)/Mud Maxx mix. My supply yard doesn't stock USG Taping Compound or else I'd use that.
I thought that Machine Mud was just thinned All-purpose Mud, but I don't know?


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep,
Machine mud is all purpose mud, But Wow !! You pre fill all the joints that we do not see that around here .
9 out of 10 tapers are hand tapers using only trowel and knife only a few use corner flushers and tubes.


----------



## Boschetti (May 6, 2018)

*System JE-CO from DENVER*

Hello everyone.

I am from france and i would like to know if someone knows the material of the company JE-CO from Denver , know if it's good hardware !!??
here is the link------->

https://drywalltexturemachines.com


----------

